# Magic Detail • Machine Polishing Tuition (beginner/intermediate) • Saturday 26/10/13



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all :wave:

Here at Magic Detail we have put together a training module for those looking to hone their skills and/or take them to the next level. There's alot of demand out there for detailing training and it seems everyone is jumping on the bandwagon trying to 'cash in' - in many cases groups are very large and therefore it becomes more a case of paying to watch someone else do it rather than a real hands on and personalised event.

To alleviate this problem whilst still keeping the training hands on and personal we have decided to offer it out in very small groups of 4 people (no more, no less). This keeps the costs low for the individual whilst maximising the amount of machine time available for everyone.

MAGIC DETAIL

MACHINE POLISHING TUITION DAY

*When and where?*
Saturday 26th October @ 9.30am, located in Altrincham (Cheshire)

*What?*
Tuition event based around machine polishing hosted by multiple concour award winning detailer Matt Philpott, Magic Detail.

*Agenda.*

Part 1:

- Paint types, an overview to soft through to hard.

- Paint thickness and gauges and how to use them accurately.

- Types of paint defect and how to spot them.

- Lighting and it's effects on paint.

Break for lunch.

Part 2:

- Introduction to 3 types of machine, regular DA, Big Foot, Rotary.*

- Masking, where what and why mask.

- Pad and polish selection.

- Defect removal, including "true correction".

- Advanced finishing.

- Glazing and it's effects on the finish.

- LSP choices, application and removal.

Part 3:

- Q&A.

- Presentation of training certificate.

Course length will be 5hrs (6hrs total with a break for lunch).

*Cost will be £50 per person*, payable as a £30 none-refundable deposit via paypal and £20 upon arrival on the day.

* You may wish to bring your own machines to gain more confidence in using your own equipment. You can stick with that particular machine for the entirety of the course if preferred.

SPACES ARE LIMITED TO 4 PEOPLE ONLY.

Breakfast is provided (bacon butties all round!), but it is advisable to bring your own lunch.

A link to a recent group day can be followed here.

If anyone is interested in this, could you please put your names below and I will PM you with paypal info. Please note that the last course for September sold out within a few hours, so be quick as it is on a first come first served basis and is advertised elsewhere!

1) Gareth Sheridan */paid*
2) Tony Jones
3) Lee Collier */paid*
4) Paul Mellors */paid*

Cheers!
Matt
www.magicdetail.co.uk


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Damn on hols


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I will be running one in November also, but lets get this one filled first 

List updated, 2 of 4 places sold.


----------



## Pdmellors (Feb 27, 2013)

I would like a place on this if still available, how do I go about paying etc. regards paul


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I've added your name to the list Paul  

Pending payment, this course is now sold out. 

Please stay tuned for details of a date in November and December, which will conclude this years training @ Magic Detail.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

dam I missed it.... 

add me to the reserves list please


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Will do mate, you're the #1 reserve ATM. I'll contact you by PM if anyone drops out.


----------



## kammy (Aug 20, 2013)

Shame theres not one near me this sounds brilliant


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Still interested if Tony Jones doesn't pay


----------



## Topham (Sep 7, 2010)

also interested in tony doesnt pay, im fairly local swell, pm me if needs be


----------



## Boxsters1974 (Sep 18, 2013)

Sounds like a great course, I'd be interested in any forthcoming courses you run, as would a friend.
If you could let me know, that would be great!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Novembers course date disclosed as 30/11/13, link: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320015

First come, first served, be quick! last 2 sold out within 24hrs!


----------

